# Anyone have offspring of Lancelot



## strictlyhorsey (11 January 2012)

We bought a 3 year old last year from Ireland whose sire is Lancelot sire of several very good horses.  She is now backed and is proving to be very sensible, calm and learns fast.  We have a mare we want to breed this year who is a Burgraff daughter with Epstein as a grandsire on Dam line.  As expected with this breeding she is shortish, a slightly heavier type and a pro ride.  She is a brilliant jumper though and we have been looking at suitable stallions.  As we would like to add size, a more "modern" type and a calmer temperament we have now been wondering about breeding her to Lancelot as he seems to tick all the boxes.  Anyone else had experience with his offspring?


----------



## tigers_eye (11 January 2012)

I know he has been the poster boy so to speak of the Dutch people unhappy with the KWPN's licensing system. If I remember rightly he was approved, but his "offspring report" was deemed unsatisfactory, and he lost his approval. It later transpired that his offspring were indeed often excellent horses, capable at the highest levels, and he regained approval. This would indicate they are late maturers, but probably worth it!


----------



## anykey (11 January 2012)

I have two Lancelots and I am very happy. 

Yes it is true they seem to be late comers re performance. 

Excellent canters & very careful jumping. (similar to Voltaire, sire of Lancelot)

Very pretty typical KWPN heads. Short coupled animals with short strong backs.

They often are tight behind/don't let go behind when jumping but this improves with training.

Jan Greve, who stood Voltaire said this line was best crossed to bossy/sharp mares, so they would balance out the over carefulness of the stallion when jumping, almost too careful to the point of being scared/chicken! ie - they will introduce a little temper/attitude to the quiet natured stallion!

My yearling filly






This years 2011 foal. Full sisters out of a TB mare.


----------

